# VS 300 for sale or trade



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Looking for a fishing Kayak...Have a VS300 I can sell or trade . I just have to try this Kayak thing..not sure what to get yetor where to start looking....any kind of advice is appreciated. Thanks. VS is like new..never had a real use for it really...thanks.


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

how much? i have a friend that might be interested


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

thinking $500(reel alone) I have a VS rod for it too. I'll get the specs on the rod when i get a chance...Im looking for a Yak that I can use to fish the Gulf as well....12' min. do not know too much about Kayaks in general, Im reading the kayak section now and finding lots of info. Any other sites I can look at?...need some ideas ....and what do you all think i can get for 500 bucks. Thanks


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

gulfcoastkayakfishing.com is a good site....mines for sale...throw in a rod with it and a grand and you have a deal.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic503428-44-1.aspx


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

can you take two staals and a vs rod? I know I know...i wish i had the funds...

hey what kind of battery do u run that FF with...man you really need that many rods out there?...nice rig...def. nice.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Check out Pensacola Kayak and Sail. They have a ton of different kayaks. They will also let you demo kayaks for free in the bayou out back. http://www.pensacolakayak.com/



GCKFA just had a kayak rigging seminar, they will probably have at least one more later this year. There are a lot of options out there. I personally recommend Wilderness Systems Tarpon model, they come in 12ft, 14ft, and 16ft versions (mine's 16ft). They are the fastest sit-on-top kayaks out there.



Alex


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

If you are short of funds - a used yak is a good idea (but they are hard to find and don't last long). It also means a new Hobie is probably out of your budget - they start at $1,749. However, they come with a seat, paddle and mirage pedal drive included. If youstart with a paddle yak, think about spending $100-$125 for the seat - don't skimp,a quality seat will be worth the $$$. Decent paddles are about $75. You can spend more, but you don't have to. Aquabound, Carlisle are good brands. 

PK&S is a great place to start - they sell Ocean Kayak, Wilderness Systems and Native Watercraft - three of the better brands- and you can try them all out.

Academy has a new Ocean Kayak Prowler 13 for $799. A couple of years ago that was the hottest fishing kayak around. They have a Scrambler XT for $479 new. A great starter yak. 

Think bright colors so you are visible to others on the water. Yellow or orange kayak,paddles with yellow or orange blades. 

Come over to the GCKFA site if you want good advice...


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

> *FLSalomon (1/21/2010)*If you are short of funds - a used yak is a good idea (but they are hard to find and don't last long). It also means a new Hobie is probably out of your budget - they start at $1,749. However, they come with a seat, paddle and mirage pedal drive included. If youstart with a paddle yak, think about spending $100-$125 for the seat - don't skimp,a quality seat will be worth the $$$. Decent paddles are about $75. You can spend more, but you don't have to. Aquabound, Carlisle are good brands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great Advice FLS!


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

ive got a rechargeable 12v i ordered from cabellas and havent had to recharge it yet.

as for too many rods here ya go

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic499791-44-1.aspx


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

Did you find a kayak yet?


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

No , still looking. pm sent.


----------

